# LJUBLJANA, CAPITAL OF THE SLOVENIA, EU



## wooky (Mar 13, 2005)

so many places in Ljubljana I haven't seen yet!


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

We are building a lot of new flats and comerce buildings, but too slow and we have a new mayor! :|


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

Work have started on our old Opera House! They'll have much more place to act in new part of it. I'll take some pictures. :|


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm going there in August.






Is it August yet? 


How about now?


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Have a good time there! I've been there twice already, it's one of my favourite cities in Europe. I'm sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Ventilator_BGD (Nov 20, 2006)

The highest skyscraper in Balcans was actually palace "Albania" in Belgrade, just to mantion...


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

beautiful city!!! I love slovenia, this country (ex-yugoslavija) is the city of my ancestors (Bled). Indeed my "other" family (I don't know them) lives in Lubljana.

cheers


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

interesting place


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

> Have a good time there! I've been there twice already, it's one of my favourite cities in Europe. I'm sure you will enjoy it


I'm really looking forward to it (it's my graduation present to myself)... a lot of my friends look at me funny when I tell them I want to go to Slovenia - they've never heard of the place.

Did you make it to any other parts of the country? I plan to check out the coast, then up to the mountains, then head east to Maribor and Ptuj. Any useful information you could pass along?


----------



## Sauvalle (Sep 16, 2005)

wow! I had no idea it was so nice!

Ljubljana looks like a crossing between Prag, Moscow and Luxemburg 
thanks for sharing!

chau pescau


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice city. Slovenia's economy is doing well by far. Do you reach Portugal gdp?


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

sure it has reached portugal ! source: wikipedia

Rank Country GDP (PPP)$ (per capita)


31th Slovenia 21,808$

37th Portugal 19,335$


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

> The highest skyscraper in Balcans was actually palace "Albania" in Belgrade, just to mantion...


Actually, Nebotičnik was built in the year of 1933, before Albania, so it was indeed the tallest skyscraper in the balkans for a time. But that was the past, Slovenia is no longer considered to be in the balkans, or EE for that matter.









_(A picture of the recently renovated Nebotičnik)_

And to correct you on the GDP, this one is from the CIA world factbook, and is more realistic.

GDP - per capita (PPP): 
$23,400 (2006 est.) 

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## wenxe (May 24, 2007)

Ljubljana is one of my favourites european cities !!


----------



## Berns (Jun 21, 2007)

it looks like a very beautiful city


----------



## Besos (Aug 23, 2007)

one of the ones i really think i can enjoy


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ventilator_BGD said:


> The highest skyscraper in Balcans was actually palace "Albania" in Belgrade, just to mantion...





_VeNeT_ said:


> Actually, Nebotičnik was built in the year of 1933, before Albania, so it was indeed the tallest skyscraper in the balkans for a time. But that was the past, Slovenia is no longer considered to be in the balkans, or EE for that matter.


Actually you're both wrong:

1. Ljubljana doesn't lie in the Balkans and never did (geography doesn't change, duh!), so it couldn't have the highest building in the Balkans

2. When Ljubljana's Skyscraper (Nebotičnik) was built, Belgrade's Palace Albania didn't even exist yet, so it couldn't be the highest building in the Balkans either

:cheers:


----------



## Abbil (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks very warm! Makes me feel very good....thanks!


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. I passed through Ljubljana once while driving from Zagreb to Gorizia.


----------

